# Good Excel VBA books for beginners?



## Ignition1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi everyone

Can anyone recommend any good books on Excel VBA - I'm a complete beginner to VBA but I've managed okay without it using in built formulas and a lot of work arounds.

I think I need to learn it and (try to) master it as it would make work a lot easier!

Any suggestions?

I live in the UK so stuff I can buy here would be helpful! If it has a CD with examples etc that would be even better.


----------



## Johnny C (Mar 21, 2011)

Either Excel VBA for Dummies (I'm not being rude, it's a good starter book) or one of John Walkenbach's books (which have a CD). If you use one of JW's books, don't just keep going until you think you've mastered it, keep going until the end;  things like userforms are very, very useful.


----------



## Ignition1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks very much. The John Walkenbach books look decent.


----------



## Johnny C (Mar 21, 2011)

The sign of a decent textbook is that it looks battered; ripped cover, coffee stains, pizza stains.  That tells you it was used a lot, especially during late nights at work when they fed you pizza to keep you alive. If you saw my copy of JW Power Programming you'd chuck it in the bin it's so scrotty. 
I haven't looked at it in a few years now, I don't need it any more.  But I'm loathe to throw it out!


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 21, 2011)

Johnny C said:


> If you saw my copy of JW Power Programming you'd chuck it in the bin it's so scrotty.
> I haven't looked at it in a few years now, I don't need it any more. But I'm loathe to throw it out!


 
I have a couple of books like that I keep in the car! Mainly because I used them at work and if I visit friends or relatives they ask _my_ advice on Excel problems.

Always good to have a reference (my copy Excel Guru's Gone Wild always comes in handy for getting round the VLOOKUP issues people always have ) and Excel VBA for Dummies has lots of good references in it which I still (on off days) refer to.


----------

